# DIY Ziptie Mount on MIPS Helmet



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

I am in the market for a new MIPS helmet. One of my requirements is a solid light mount and from what I've read about Montaro and others the standard mounts pretty rickety.

My requirements for the mount:
- Stable. I don't want the light bouncing/flopping around.
- Low profile. Don;t want light mounting any higher above helmet than necessary (comfort, avoid tree limbs, etc)
- Reliable attachment (i.e., not a fan of glue/sticky as I don;t think it will hold up well to wet, heat, cold, etc)

I'm inclined to DIY my own mount as I did with my Flux helmet (see pictures). It utilizes a piece of PVC pipe and zip ties to afix to helmet. Works well on the Flux (stable and low profile) but my concern is that the zip tie mount would impede ability of the MIPS liner to move in event of a crash. I'll probably use a 3D printer to make something slicker than PVC pipe and rubber bands for the new helmet, but my dilemma is still how to mount to the helmet.

What experience do you all have with low-profile light mounts on MIPS helmets?
















Thanks


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

If you have a 3D printer, print the profile of the top of the helmet in an area bigger than the light. Then use 3M automotive emblem tape cut to the shape and stick it on the plastic shell. It will be much like an adhesive GoPro mount, but larger, more stable, and it will fit to the profile of your helmet correctly. Then attach the light to the top of the 3D printed thing that now serves as a mount. You can drill a little hole and use a tiny tied tether in case it gets severed in a crash.

If you need a "flat side" design, make it two parts. One flat up, the other flat down. 

That will spread the load in the event you hit your head on the top. You also won't have to cinch zip ties over the crushable potion of the helmet inside.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

If you’re worried about the MIPS liner, don’t be. You can run something between the MIPS and the shell. I don’t see it impending the function of MIPS. At least on my Troy Lee A2, there’s wiggle room.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I stick GoPro mounts to all my helmets then I can use them for a GoPro or lights. I have never had the GoPro sticky mount come loose or fall off, the VHB tape used is very strong.

Some of my lights have GoPro specific mounts attached to them. For other lights that I also use as bar mount lights sometimes I came with a GoPro to bar mount adapter.


----------



## chrisbshralp (Mar 23, 2018)

Love a good hack. I punched a decent little hole in a tubeless tire, ran it flat, and then ran it a good few miles home by stuffing a shot block against the hole inside the tire. Zip ties FTW!


----------

